# Lower Body Strengthening Exercises for Seniors and the Elderly



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

Here are several videos of exercises to strengthen the lower body for seniors and the elderly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)




----------

